# Cleaning/replacing first filter cartridge



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys, it has been around 4 weeks now since I got my tank set up and have all my fish in there and i am carefully checking the ph levels, and other necessary things, as well as doing proper small water changes now and then. The water looks clean and the fish look healthy. I think it is now time for me to replace/do something with the filter cartridge. The cartridge looks dirty now and i think it is time to fix that. What are you suggestions for replacing a cartridge, if even necessary, or for washing the cartridge, etc? Any advice on maintaining the filter cartridge would be great! Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Rinse cartrigde in tank water during a water change(in bucket).If it has carbon in it you can cut the top off and throw away the carbon.Do not use tap water or you risk killing beneficial bacteria.Same with changing cartridge,throw it out and you throw out most of your beneficial bacteria and risk ammonia/nitrite spike.No need to "change " cartridge until it is falling apart or too clogged to work.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Rinse cartrigde in tank water during a water change(in bucket).If it has carbon in it you can cut the top off and throw away the carbon.Do not use tap water or you risk killing beneficial bacteria.Same with changing cartridge,throw it out and you throw out most of your beneficial bacteria and risk ammonia/nitrite spike.No need to "change " cartridge until it is falling apart or too clogged to work.


Well I'm using the aqueon quietflow filter and the cartridges have these little rocks inside. Do you mean to cut the top off and remove those rocks? Or can I just leave it as is and just rinse it during a water change and leave the rocks in there? Also, when the time comes to change the cartridge, what would I need to do? Since you said that if I replace it the bacteria will be thrown away and I will get ammonia spikes and whatnot..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The rocks inside the cartridge are probly carbon and should be disposed of.If they are some other form of biological(not chemical) then you can leave them.As for total replacement when the time comes I would jus t run the new cartridge with old one for 2-4 weeks before disposing of the old.
For future reference there are other simple HOBs(like AQs) that do not have cartridges.They use sponges and have a lot more space for other bio media.Should you ever need or choose to replace your existing filter look into one that does not use cartridges.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I have one of these aqueon quiet flow HOBs on one of my tanks. It's not very quiet though. It is carbon in the cartridges. I cut a sponge the size of the cartridge a stuck that in the holder. Saving the cartridge in case I need carbon in that tank at done point. Otherwise I always cut some small hole to empty all the carbon out.when you need to replace the cartridge, what I have done is cut new cartridge open, empty carbon, and stuff some of the old dirty cartridge media down where the carbon was. 

^1 on the aqua clears that mr bandit recommends. They are the most customizable HOBs out there. IMO


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> The rocks inside the cartridge are probly carbon and should be disposed of.If they are some other form of biological(not chemical) then you can leave them.As for total replacement when the time comes I would jus t run the new cartridge with old one for 2-4 weeks before disposing of the old.
> For future reference there are other simple HOBs(like AQs) that do not have cartridges.They use sponges and have a lot more space for other bio media.Should you ever need or choose to replace your existing filter look into one that does not use cartridges.


How would I run the new cartridge with the old one? Would i just jam it inside the container along with the old one or what? Because there is only a holder for one cartridge in the box.


----------

